# renew a life partner visa



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

I soon need renew my life partners visa and wonder what documentation I need to do that. And also I would need to know if I need police clearance from my country again or just from South Africa to renew my life partners visa?


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

If you have been married for 2 years, according to new regulations you can apply for PR. You need South african police clerance if you have been in the county for more than 6 months, if less than 6 months then you need from your original county.


----------

